# Microsoft warning



## havasu (Aug 4, 2016)

A good buddy was playing on his computer yesterday when he received the blue screen of death. Moments later, there was an official Microsoft message saying to call a certain telephone number immediately. Thinking this was a bonafide message regarding his blue screen, he called the number and they said his file was corrupt, but he needed to verify this so they asked him to do a few functions. Within seconds, his cursor was seen moving about his computer screen without him moving the mouse. 

Yep, they got him good. He immediately shut down his computer and took it to the Geek Squad at Best Buy, and will be charging him $149 to clean up this corruption, then another $30 a year for some installed spyware. He has now called his 4 credit cards, locking his account. He also notified his bank, and is changing account numbers and changing any and all passwords. 

Please folks, do not fall prey to this. Microsoft will never ask you to call them. They really don't care about you. These are out of country idiots Phishing for your account information. Just shut down the computer, remove the battery for a few minutes, then reboot your system. With any luck, they will be gone. Now is the time to strengthen your passwords, increase your firewalls, and get a good anti-virus system installed on your computer!


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

First the IRS and now Microsoft? How many people do I have to pay off to use my computer the way I want to?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 4, 2016)

Chris said:


> First the IRS and now Microsoft? How many people do I have to pay off to use my computer the way I want to?



I could use a couple donuts.:thbup:


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2016)

They are on their way....


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

OO , hardly worth the effort


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

They were day old when I shipped them and I chose the cheapest shipping so they will have to travel to florida first, then mexico and from there they might make up your way. And I didn't tape the box.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

Ya their asking me what the white powder is on them.


----------



## Chris (Aug 5, 2016)

That was a bonus for you, they really were glazed.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 5, 2016)

I thought it was mold.........


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Watch out for them calling you out of the blue warning you that you are impacting the phone network itself.


----------

